# SPS mit Tasterboard-Bitte um Hilfe



## Berni3487 (4 Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Frage an euch...
Ihr hab da sicher ne Lösung!

Also..
Da ich noch nicht lange SPS programmiere hat mir mein Chef vorgeschlagen ein Übungsprojekt zu machen. (Bin Mechatroniker Lehrling)

und zwar folgendes:
Ich will einen Automatischen Längenanschlag für eine Säge bauen.
d.H. ich will mittels eines Tasterboards (1,2,3... und Enter oder Input-Tasten) eine Zahl eingeben, z.B. 23mm, diese Zahl wird dann auf einen Digital Display angezeigt, dann soll sich der Anschlag auf die 23mm Position bewegen... 

die mechanische Bewegung wird mittels einer Gewinde Spindel gemacht wo am Ende ein Motor dranhängt...

Meine Frage an euch:
Habt einen Link oder Tipps welches Tasterboard ich verwende wie ich diese Signale umwandle und wie ich die SPS programmiere damit ich diese Tasterboard Signale so hinbekomme das ich den Motor ansteuern kann und er mir die genauen 23mm dan auch fährt...
In der Schule arbeiteten wir nur mit einzelnen Tastern und nicht mit einen Tasterboard wie zum Bsp die OP 7 Serie von Siemens......

SPS hab ich mich noch nicht festgeleget bin also für alles offen sollte aber wenn möglich kostengünstig sein (LOGO!, o.ä.)

vielen Dank im Voraus 
Berni


----------



## plc_tippser (4 Januar 2007)

Ich würde dir eine C7 empfehlen, das ist eine S7 300 kombiniert mit einem OP, gibt es verschiedene von.

pt


----------



## ch1576 (4 Januar 2007)

Als alternative zur C7 könnte man auch den CC 03 - CommanderCompact von Vipa nehmen.
Möglich wäre auch das MFD von Moeller (allerdings keine "richtige" SPS). Infos zum MFD gibts im www.easy-forum.net 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Berni3487 (4 Januar 2007)

ok...
Wenn ich diese Hardware nehme wie würde dann die Programmierung aussehen? Gibs da tutorials, Handbücher oder so?


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 Januar 2007)

Hallo,
wenn Du bei 0 anfängst wird es sehr schwer(gibt es jemand in der Firma der mit SPS`sen arbeitet), dann kommt es drauf an was in der Firma vorhanden ist an Software und Hardware (Step7 schlägt mit über 1000€ ein schönes Loch in die Portokasse), was verwendet Ir in der Schule?


----------



## ch1576 (4 Januar 2007)

Vipa CC03: www.vipa.de oder ftp://ftp.vipa.de/manuals/hmi/vipa_line_displays/german/

MFD: http://www.moeller.net/de/industry/switchgear/switch_control/easy_hmi/index.jsp


----------



## plc_tippser (4 Januar 2007)

Zur Beachtung: Bei dem Vipazeug kann man aber kein ProTool oder WinCCflex verwenden.

pt


----------



## Berni3487 (4 Januar 2007)

@Lorenz

In der Schule verwenden wir S7 - 300 Stationen mit der Step7 Software


----------



## ch1576 (4 Januar 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Zur Beachtung: Bei dem Vipazeug kann man aber kein ProTool oder WinCCflex verwenden.


 
Das stimmt so nicht! Zumindist ProTool (verwendete Version ProTool/Lite V6.0 SP2) funkioniert. Programmieren kann man den CC03 mit Step7.

Christoph


----------



## Berni3487 (4 Januar 2007)

Hab mir jetzt das MFD Tool von Moeller angeschaut, das wäre die beste Lösung!!!

Habe auch schon ein wenig mit der easy zu tun gehabt 
hat jemand erfahrung damit?
kann mir jemand sagen wie das genauer funzt? esy --> mfd

thx berni


----------



## ron (4 Januar 2007)

Gibt einmal ein Modul was direkt hinter dem MFD befestigt wird mit ein paar IO´s. 
Ne weitere Alternative wäre nen XV Touch Panel von Moeller, die kosten mit nen paar IO´s in schwarz-weiß um die 500€.


----------



## Markus (4 Januar 2007)

es gibt unzählige hersteller die sps und panles bauen.

es gibt große, es gibt kleine und es gibt kleine die kompatible geräte zu den großen anbieten.

hardware von vipa z.b. hat durchaus ihre daseinsbereichtigung und ich setze sie auch selber ein. aber speziell was die cpu´s und panels angeht muss man beim programmieren doch ein paar kleine klimzüge machen. die cpu muss z.b. dp slave an einer 315er von siemens sein...


ich finde man sollte das einem anfänger nicht zumuten.
wenn ihr ihn der schule mit step7 arbeitet, dann mache das jetzt zum lernen auch, irgendwann später kannst du dir dann mal die vielen anderen schönen dinge anschauen...


also lege dich fest auf programmiersoftware von siemens, einen kleine sps von siemens und ein dipslay von siemens.

hast du dir schon gedanken über den antrieb gemacht?
wie genau muss der anschlag sein? was für einen motor bzw. geber setzt du ein? was für einen umrichter?

je nach anforderung an die positionieraufgabe, ob die sps oder der fu selber regelt, und wie die beiden komunizieren (bus oder e/a´s) kann man sich dann überlegen was für eine sps mit welcher paereperie man nimmt.


----------



## Ralle (4 Januar 2007)

Als Antrieb vielleicht einen IclA von Berger-Lahr. Der hat Profibus und Elektronik komplett integriert und ist recht preisgünstig. Beispielprogramm hat Berger-Lahr auch, Bausteine für Step7 auch. Hilfe gibts hier auch .


----------

